

How to Start a Startup Lecture 2: Full Transcript - cjbarber
http://tech.genius.com/Sam-altman-lecture-2-ideas-products-teams-and-execution-part-ii-annotated

======
ojbyrne
"As an example of how intense Brian Chesky is, he's the Airbnb CEO, he used to
ask people if they would take the job if they got a medical diagnosis that
they have one year left to life (sic)"

This is essentially asking - are you willing to lie to get this job.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Ideal gamed answer, both true and good enough to satisfy AirBnB: "no I would
spend all my savings traveling around the world to exotic and unusual places,
and hacking on open source projects as time and net access permitted."

------
binarymax
I've never seen this before, but on the site it is wrapping lines mid-word.
Here is how the first paragraph looks for me:

    
    
        Before I jump into today's lecture, I wanted to answer a few questio
        ns people had emailed me about the last lecture that we didn't hav
        e time for. So, if you have a question about what we covered last ti
        me, I am welcome to answer it now, starting with you.

~~~
jarek
Caused by the CSS rule word-break: break-all

"Word breaks may be inserted between any character"

~~~
nightpool
Yep this is a problem with the CSS from embed.ly. I've already notified the
engineers at Genius and I'm hoping they can get it fixed soon.

EDIT: also, because of some weird mixture of CSS rules, this is only a Firefox
thing, so you might want to try chrome. Sorry about that!

EDIT2: Okay this should be fixed now! Thanks guys.

------
lawsohard
I've marked lines I think need to be further analyzed; would be amazing if
people dropped knowledge! e.g.
[http://tech.genius.com/4101810](http://tech.genius.com/4101810)

